# Passende Schrauben für 38 mm dicke Lüfter für Corsair h70 gesucht.



## Jaho (22. Juli 2011)

*Passende Schrauben für 38 mm dicke Lüfter für Corsair h70 gesucht.*

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche passende Schrauben um diese Lüfter mit 38 mm dicke an dem Radiator von der Corsair h70 zu befestigen. Scythe Ultra Kaze Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


MfG Jaho


----------



## Jaho (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Passende Schrauben für 38 mm dicke Lüfter für Corsair h70 gesucht.*

Das hat sich jetzt erstmal erledigt. Ich habe mir jetzt 2 von denen bestellt. GentleTyphoon D1225C12BBAP-31
Die haben den gleichen Luftdurchsatz.


----------



## razzor1984 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Passende Schrauben für 38 mm dicke Lüfter für Corsair h70 gesucht.*



Jaho schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich suche passende Schrauben um diese Lüfter mit 38 mm dicke an dem Radiator von der Corsair h70 zu befestigen. Scythe Ultra Kaze Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> ...


 

Schau mal bei www.aquatuning.athttp://www.aquatung.de rein. Die H70 hat ne amerikanische Norm also net metrisch^^


----------



## L-man (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Passende Schrauben für 38 mm dicke Lüfter für Corsair h70 gesucht.*

gibst du bitte ein Statement ab wie sich die beiden jeweils über 8 Sone und nicht Regelbaren Monster anhören wenn du die eingebaut hast?


----------



## Jaho (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Passende Schrauben für 38 mm dicke Lüfter für Corsair h70 gesucht.*

Klar, mach ich. Die lüfter sollten am Dienstag kommen.


----------



## RcTomcat (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Passende Schrauben für 38 mm dicke Lüfter für Corsair h70 gesucht.*

Eventuel etwas spaet mein Vorschlag aber trotzdem:
Hatte das selbe Problem mit einem H50. 
Corsair angeschrieben wo ich den passende schrauben finden könnte, innerhalb von 5 Tagen hatte ich nen Umschlag im Briefkasten mit 8 schrauben


----------



## Jaho (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Passende Schrauben für 38 mm dicke Lüfter für Corsair h70 gesucht.*

So, ich hab jetzt erstmal einen Lüfter eingebaut, dass reicht auch völlig aus, mein Temperaturproblem ist weg. Die Lautstärke ist auch zu ertragen. Ich hab meinen PC neben mir auf dem Schreibtisch stehen. Wenn man so im Internet Surft hört man den Lüfter schon deutlich, aber ich empfinde es nicht als Störend. Beim Zocken mit dem Headset oder Soundsystem hört man den Lüfter überhaupt nicht. Man kann sagen das er etwas lauter ist als eine GTX 480 auf vollast.
Zu den Temps: Vorher hatte ich mit den beiden Standardlüftern von Corsair unter Prime 95 eine Coretemp von 78°C oder mehr. Jetzt habe ich mit einem Gentle Typhoon nach einer Stunde Prime genau 60°C Coretemp.
Auch die anderen Komponenten sind ein paar grad Kühler, weil der Gentle Typhoon einen unterdruck im Case erzeugt.
Ich werde die nächsten Tage auch noch den anderen Lüfter einbauen um zu sehen ob sich ein Temperaturunterschied feststellen lässt.


----------

